# H2 DB Autoserver



## Bluedaishi (2. Nov 2019)

Guten Morgen ,
Wie muss ich die H2 DB starten so das im Server Modus läuft reicht das aus meiner Anwendung heraus oder brauche ich dazu ein extra Script 

vielen Dank für eure Hilfe


----------



## kneitzel (2. Nov 2019)

Kannst Du evtl. genauer sagen, was Du erreichen willst?

Der angefragte Server Mode kann direkt aus Deiner Applikation gestartet werden oder eben auch separat. Du findest eigentlich alles auf der Tutorial Seite:

http://www.h2database.com/html/tutorial.html#using_server

Da wird zum einen angegeben, wie Du einen Server standalone startest (Also mit dem h2 jar) aber direkt danach auch, wie es aus der Applikation heraus geöffnet werden kann.

Aber je nach Anwendungsfall kann auch der Automatic Mixed Mode interessant sein: http://h2database.com/html/features.html#auto_mixed_mode
Die Beschreibung des Connection Modes findest Du unter http://h2database.com/html/features.html#connection_modes


----------



## Bluedaishi (2. Nov 2019)

Dann brauche ich wohl den Mixed Mode möchte aber das der Server beim Starten des PCs auch startet


----------



## kneitzel (2. Nov 2019)

Also wenn der Server unabhängig von der Applikation starten soll, dann wäre das aus meiner Sicht ein Stand Alone Server. Dann kann das unabhängig vom Client laufen. Wobei man sich evtl. auch überlegen sollte, das auf eine andere Datenbank umzustellen wie z.B. MySQL oder PostreSQL.


----------



## Bluedaishi (2. Nov 2019)

Wieso MySQL ist H2 DB nicht gut dafür


----------



## kneitzel (2. Nov 2019)

H2 ist meiner Meinung nach in erster Linie eine embedded Datenbank. Aber du willst jetzt einen dedizierten Datenbankserver haben. Da würde zumindest ich ein entsprechendes Produkt wählen. Da hast du dann auch von Anfang an halt direkte Installation und die entsprechenden Services die auch ohne angemeldeten Anwender laufen.

Das heißt nicht, dass es nicht auch mit H2 geht. Das war also nur als kleine Denkanregung zu sehen.


----------



## Bluedaishi (2. Nov 2019)

Ok werde darüber nach denken vielen Dank für deine Hilfe


----------

